# Ecula's



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*TUTORIAL HERE:*
My Killer Clown 2010


So, my summer vacation is gone for good, so it is time to focus on HALLOWEEN.
I have millions of ideas in my head. Like how am I going to make my killer clown 
life size dollthing... And nobody hasn't answered to me, if they know, where to 
buy fake teeth. 

***
Here it is. He's going to be my killer clown. I am quite happy, how it has 
been going so far. I wasn't that sure. Cause I haven't ever done 
anything like this:










***
Here I have started with the eyes. These are the first ones, that 
I actually did paint already, but I think they were too big, 
so I made new ones. Waiting for them to dry so,
that I can paint them.










***
And here are the teeth. Waiting for them to dry out too, so I can paint them. 
After they have that paint on, I put them back and continue with the head.










***
Now I have painted the eyes and teeth. Woohoo.


















***


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Year 2011. First I was like I am not going to throw a party at all this year.
Then I was like nooo, I have to have a party, but just tiny little one. And
then, what the heck. Let's just have a party.

But no specific theme this year. Just something easy, and no fingers to eat. 
Just plain pizza.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We never have huge parties, but we have open-house type things. It seems the less effort we put in, the more guests we get. It makes no sense.

I'm really craving Pizza right now.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I started a thread All about themes to find out what all kind themes 
people have had. Here is a list:

• Swamp/voodoo
• Voodoo on the bayou
• New (Boo) Orleans bash
• Mardi ghoul
• Haunted forest
• Spider's liar
• Zombies
• Zombie-spa
• Zombie apocalypse
• Disco zombie
• Egyptian curse
• Mummies
• Medieval
• Scarecrow/harvest
• Killer clown/carnival/circus
• Psychotic circus
• Creepy carnival
• Witches, warlocks and other magical creatures
• Gnomes & trolls
• Train accident 
• Morgue/corpses
• Graveyard
• Funeral
• Skeletons
• Pirates
• Mad scientist/lab
• Butcher/slaughter house
• Asylum
• Dungeon
• Surreal estate
• Hell's kitchen
• Haunted manor
• Gothic manor
• Vampire ball
• Haunted hotel
• Haunted luau
• Dia de los Muertos (shrine)
• Murder mystery
• Murder scene
• Twisted fairy tales
• Old Hollywood
• Haunted Hollywood
• Addams Family
• Nightmare Before Christmas
• Harry Potter
• Sleepy Hollow
• Underworld
• World of Warcraft 
• Heroes & villains
• Superheroes/comic book
• Men in Black/aliens, space odd-isy 
• Famous dead people or dead famous people
• Ghost stories
• Scary tales
• Monster mash
• Face your fears
• 80's/old skool
• Somewhere in time
• Boos & spirits
• Dante's inferno
• Dead man's party
• Choose your own adventure
• It's the end of the world as we know it!

Now I have tons of material to go through. 

*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

There is one scarecrow I would love to have. I love him. (Pumpkinrot does the
most awesome props I know.)











*


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh yeah! All his stuff is amazing but that's probably my favourite of the bunch!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

2-0-1-2
New year, new tricks!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

At first I was thinking, that my theme this year (2012) would be
voodoo/New Orleans/swamp, but then I saw this pic, and
now it is PLAGUE:


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

So. I started getting ready for Halloween 2012 yesterday. First project is this
pumpkin head. Now I am wondering, what to do. Do I want to have it black
inside, or light orange. Should I paint it or use fabric... I guess black, some
painting and lots of fabric.


----------

